# Auger Lever not staying down on new HSS snowblowers.



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

My machine is a new US market HSS1332ATD and I have taken it to a dealer in an attempt to get this issue fixed.

The system that keeps the Auger lever down automatically is not working very well on these new machines, and at least in my case, the dealers can do nothing about it.

All I know is this. On a cold morning, the Auger handle will often not stay down by itself for 5-10 minutes, then it will start working as it should. Other times, it will just pop open randomly and need to be engaged again.

As far as I can tell it has something to do with the temperature, and MAY have something to do with snow blowing around, as I've noticed it stop working again when a lot of snow starts coating the machine, although this may be just coincidence. 

I do know that the times I had to use the machine in warmer weather, I did not have the issue of the handle not staying down. It worked perfectly, except for a couple of quick pop ups here and there.

I'm concerned about this because:

---- I've heard of this issue on older Honda's that have a lot of use on them, but these are brand new machines.

---- It's not just me, my neighbor who has a new HSS928ATD has the same exact problem. Also, people on this forum have confirmed they have the issue also.

---- The dealer's can't do anything about it, at least yet. Mine checked it and said it's "Functioning as designed". Well yeah, when it's warm out and you don't have dry snow that blows all over the place coating and cooling down everything.

I'm wondering if there is some spring or cam that is too exposed and doesn't work right when it get's too cold or snow gets in it, but I really have no idea.

All I know is a part of my machine is not working very well and I want it to work well.... as every part of a premium snowblower should.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Have you spoken to the manufacturer about it? Did they have any comments or guidance as to what to do?


----------



## S_trangeBrew (Jan 12, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Have you spoken to the manufacturer about it? Did they have any comments or guidance as to what to do?


As I said, I took it to the dealer. I have also contacted Honda and they told me to take it to the dealer.

I'm making this thread so anyone else having the issue (and there are others, as I pointed out) know they are not alone and perhaps we can figure out, maybe with the help of Honda, what is going on with this Auger lever. 

It wouldn't be the first time something like this has been resolved via a forum thread.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I would PM [email protected] here on the forum. Hope you get it resolved. Just be glad you don't own the new Corvette Z06, that car has a lot of issues.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

My HSS928 works as it should


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

I have a brand new 928A and I have the exact same issue, except that the auger lever does not stay down (when the drive lever is held down) even some of the time. The dealer wants $450 to transport my 928 to the dealer ship for repairs and I cannot afford that, so I am just going to have to live with this defect. I paid such a huge sum because I thought Honda was a reliable machine.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> The dealer wants $450 to transport my 928 to the dealer ship for repairs


This is the dealer's problem. They didn't set it up/check it properly. I would be calling the state attorney general's office down here; not sure what leverage you have up there.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

charley95 said:


> I would PM [email protected] here on the forum.


Robert retired some years ago... (Last seen Jun 6, 2019.) And in any case he worked for Honda USA, not Honda Canada, who seem to have a less customer-focused view on things.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> This is the dealer's problem. They didn't set it up/check it properly. I would be calling the state attorney general's office down here; not sure what leverage you have up there.


When they delivered the snow blower to me and showed me how to use it. the auger lever was locking down like it is supposed to. A couple of days later, it started malfunctioning.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thorenn, where are you located in Canada??


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> When they delivered the snow blower to me and showed me how to use it. the auger lever was locking down like it is supposed to. A couple of days later, it started malfunctioning.


So they had it almost right, but no cigar... Go back to this thread that covers *RECENT HSS* machines. Follow the procedure shown in the video, it works.








Auger Clutch Lever Not Locking on 2021 Snowblower


I have a brand new 2021 Honda HSS1332ATD and the auger clutch lever does not stay engaged. When I am holding down the drive lever clutch and when I release the auger clutch lever, the auger clutch lever does not stay engaged... Any advice will be appreciated on how I can fix this issue.




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

contender said:


> Thorenn, where are you located in Canada??


I live in the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Ok, thanks, I'm just outside of Kitchener, surprised a Honda Dealer won't try to help you, but there may be a wait. If we could get you some instructions, do you have someone that could help you?? I am going to be tied up for a few days but I will check in when available to see if you have resolved it.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

contender said:


> Ok, thanks, I'm just outside of Kitchener, surprised a Honda Dealer won't try to help you, but there may be a wait. If we could get you some instructions, do you have someone that could help you?? I am going to be tied up for a few days but I will check in when available to see if you have resolved it.


Thanks a lot contender, much appreciated. Unfortunately, I do not have anyone who could help me if provided with instructions. If I am not able to resolve this over the next week, I will reach out for your help and guidance.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Thorenn,

I have a problem with my new 928 as well. The dealer showed me a hack to get it to work that involved pushing the auger clutch handle firmly to the left while pushing it down. You can also try torqueing it to the left when it is down to see if it will engage the hold down mechanism. I tried the solution of loosening the bolts but it did not work for me. I have since wrote Honda Canada about the issue. Just waiting on a reply. Good luck getting yours fixed.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Dash said:


> Thorenn,
> 
> I have a problem with my new 928 as well. The dealer showed me a hack to get it to work that involved pushing the auger clutch handle firmly to the left while pushing it down. You can also try torqueing it to the left when it is down to see if it will engage the hold down mechanism. I tried the solution of loosening the bolts but it did not work for me. I have since wrote Honda Canada about the issue. Just waiting on a reply. Good luck getting yours fixed.


I tried the hack shown by your dealer but sadly, it did not work. Thank anyway. I would be grateful if you can let me know what Honda Canada said to you in their reply to your message.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Honda Canada contacted the dealer where I purchased the machine and they offered to come to my residence and pick it up to resolve. I will post the outcome of that once I get it back.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Dash said:


> Honda Canada contacted the dealer where I purchased the machine and they offered to come to my residence and pick it up to resolve. I will post the outcome of that once I get it back.


That gives me a lot of hope Dash. If they pick up and drop off your unit, then I can use it as a presidence to request that the same be done for me as well. Thank you.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Got the blower back next day with the auger issue resolved. The service order states:

Cause: Found that the bolts were out of alignment
Correction: Loosened bolts and re-aligned and torqued bolts in place

Not overly descriptive, but sounds a lot like the issue/solution that was described in the John Franco video, which I tried but could not get it to work. In any case, I am pleased it is resolved and hopefully stays that way.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Dash said:


> Got the blower back next day with the auger issue resolved. The service order states:
> 
> Cause: Found that the bolts were out of alignment
> Correction: Loosened bolts and re-aligned and torqued bolts in place
> ...


Thanks for the update Dash. I managed to get my snow blower to the dealer. They checked the machine and after a whole lot of adjustments they managed to get the augur lever to lock only intermittently. They called Honda Canada and found out that, for a permanent solution, some parts will need to be replaced and they have ordered the parts which they expect to arrive in 7 to 9 days so I am going to be without the blower for the next two forecast significant snowfalls over the next 12 days. Since my 928 is a brand new machine, they admitted that it is a manufacturing defect. If your problem reoccurs, I think you should quote my case and insist that the relevant parts be replaced for a permanent solution.


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

What a pain... the Honda factory should be testing and addressing this issue before it leaves the factory. Must be some COVID 19 fill in staff in the QA dept. Hope you get yours back sooner than they are telling you.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Hope this gets resolved.Have had two new Hondas in the last year and haven’t experienced this. I did notice the handle not staying down one day on my 928 and I gave it a light smack and it stayed down. Also sprayed the cables with fluid film. Seems like an easy enough fix if the handle doesn’t stay down.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

Dash said:


> What a pain... the Honda factory should be testing and addressing this issue before it leaves the factory. Must be some COVID 19 fill in staff in the QA dept. Hope you get yours back sooner than they are telling you.


I agree. If Honda want to continue to be able to charge a huge premium over the price of other snow blowers, they need to once again start offering significantly better quality, performance, dependability and reliability than the competition. The reason I splurged on a Honda is because I thought I was buying these four qualities. Sadly, I was mistaken.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad you got off the floor , dusted yourself off , and got back into the game......surprised dealer did not claim "operator error" which is one of their favorite expressions.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Thorenn said:


> I live in the Greater Toronto Area.


Thorenn, I'm back from the bush, looks like you have your problem with your clutch lever under control.....all the best, you will love that beast.....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Thorenn said:


> I agree. If Honda want to continue to be able to charge a huge premium over the price of other snow blowers, they need to once again start offering significantly better quality, performance, dependability and reliability than the competition. The reason I splurged on a Honda is because I thought I was buying these four qualities. Sadly, I was mistaken.


I'm very glad to hear that your issue is resolved, but honestly that is a minor quirk... Kind of like buying a new Mercedes or BMW and having an issue with one of the comfort door locks, or a burned out LED light module. These things happen. Hopefully your major important components like the GX engine and the hydrostatic transmission will be trouble free for many years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I'm very glad to hear that your issue is resolved, but honestly that is a minor quirk... Kind of like buying a new Mercedes or BMW and having an issue with one of the comfort door locks, or a burned out LED light module. These things happen. Hopefully your major important components like the GX engine and the hydrostatic transmission will be trouble free for many years.


You are hopeful but I am not.


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> I'm very glad to hear that your issue is resolved, but honestly that is a minor quirk... Kind of like buying a new Mercedes or BMW and having an issue with one of the comfort door locks, or a burned out LED light module. These things happen. Hopefully your major important components like the GX engine and the hydrostatic transmission will be trouble free for many years.


I guess only time will tell, but I sure hope you are right about it being just a minor quirk and I hope contender is right when he claims that I "will love the beast".


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> You are hopeful but I am not.


Over the next two days we are going to get hit by a major snow storm and my 928 is at the dealer awaiting parts to get it repaired. It really sucks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Thorenn said:


> Over the next two days we are going to get hit by a major snow storm and my 928 is at the dealer awaiting parts to get it repaired. It really sucks!


The storm is not going to materialize . I guarantee it.

But if I were you I would get the shovels ready......


----------



## Thorenn (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> I'm very glad to hear that your issue is resolved, but honestly that is a minor quirk... Kind of like buying a new Mercedes or BMW and having an issue with one of the comfort door locks, or a burned out LED light module. These things happen. Hopefully your major important components like the GX engine and the hydrostatic transmission will be trouble free for many years.


Tabora, I got my Honda HSS928CTD back after the augur lever mechanism was fixed by the dealer. The augur lever now stays down when the drive lever is held down. The dealer admitted that it is a manufacturing defect and many of the other Honda snow blowers they sold, also have this problem. It is such a relief to have it back. I fervently hope that you are right, that this was just an anomaly and that my 928 will perform without a hitch for the next couple of decades.


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had the same problem with my HSS1332ATD delivered in NY in Feb. 2016. Honda provided my Honda shop with a repair kit. So far, so good.

Ken C


----------



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

cprstn54 said:


> I had the same problem with my HSS1332ATD delivered in NY in Feb. 2016. Honda provided my Honda shop with a repair kit. So far, so good.
> 
> Ken C


I found a 2016 [email protected] post for this. It referenced: "Honda Snow Blower Service Bulletin #29 'Auger Clutch Lever Will Not Lock'"


----------



## Dash (Jan 5, 2022)

Interesting service bulletin, yet Honda was still shipping units with this problem (perhaps for a different reason) in 2021. The dealer repaired mine with "adjustment." Apparently missed by both Honda manufacturing and the dealer during PDI.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

cprstn54 said:


> I found a 2016 [email protected] post for this. It referenced: "Honda Snow Blower Service Bulletin #29 'Auger Clutch Lever Will Not Lock'"





Dash said:


> (perhaps for a different reason) in 2021


Yup, different reason...


----------



## TwiceStroked (Sep 30, 2021)

Thorenn said:


> I have a brand new 928A and I have the exact same issue, except that the auger lever does not stay down (when the drive lever is held down) even some of the time. The dealer wants $450 to transport my 928 to the dealer ship for repairs and I cannot afford that, so I am just going to have to live with this defect. I paid such a huge sum because I thought Honda was a reliable machine.


Ur dealer is an a**
No reason hes not doing it 4 free, $50 @ most for first time.
He is not wanting Ur business or he doesn't know how to repair machines!
I'd be spreading my bad experience with this dealer by name!!
As soon as sales plummet ....


----------

